# BFP on 3rd Round of Clomid *Pics & betas



## RNmommy

Hello!!
3 cycles ago I was put on Clomid due to being annovulatory. 
First round 50mg = Progesteron 8.4 Doc said no O, BFN
Second round 100mg = Progesterone 8.8 Doc said no O, BFN
Third round 150mg = Progesterone 7.3, Got BFP at 10DPO

I took a pregnancy test on Sunday (10dpo) and got light BFP!
Called doc Monday morning to get my progesterone results and also informed them of positive pregnancy test. Doc called in script for progesterone vaginal suppositories 200mg daily at bedtime. 

Had beta drawn Monday at 11:30am - got results today HCG 8, progesterone went up to 8.5 on its own. 

Second beta redrawn today. I meet with doc tomorrow to get results and formulate a plan of care. 
Hoping for at least a 16 and a little higher progesterone!!

Those OSOM tests are super sensitive. They were the first ones to give me a BFP!!!

Here are some progression pics!!! I am so happy to be posting here!!!
 



Attached Files:







hpt1.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 60









hpt2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 45









hpt3.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 60


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

A huge congrats Hun! Happy & healthy 9 months to you! xx :)


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## WantOneMore77

Congrats on your blessing,relax and enjoy :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats hun really happy for you :happydance:


----------



## CharCharxxx

Congratulations! Xx


----------



## Mel85

congrats! Im currently on 2nd cycle of Clomid, so this has given me a real boost. So pleased for you!


----------



## littleone2010

Congrats Hun, amazing news!! Xxx


----------



## RNmommy

Got my blood work back...
11dpo - HCG 8. Prog 8.5
13dpo - HCG 28. Prog 8.4
20dpo - HCG 1315. Prog 13.4 (yesterday's blood work)

It's lookin good!!!!


----------



## littleone2010

Fab numbers Hun, congrats! X


----------

